# 1980s Fuji



## erinelise (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm fairly new to cycling (well, serious cycling anyway) and have been on the lookout for a reasonable road bike to get started in case I abandon the sport.

I picked up a Fuji Arcadia road bike at a yard sale for $15 yesterday. The seller thought it was purchased in the late 80s. The bike appears to be in good condition, just a little dusty. Is it worth spending the money and getting a tune-up and repairing the problems that may arise, or is the bike just too outdated to bother doing work on?

Any thoughts or basic information on this particular model would be greatly appreciated!


----------

